# Orange sprinkler protection



## cda (May 8, 2014)

Has anyone seen any testing where the Lange head protectors were left in place, subjected to fire, to see if they drop and get a good spray??


----------



## Insurance Engineer (May 8, 2014)

The plastic cover must be removed by the installer as per NFPA 13, 8.3.1.5.1 , 2010 ED


----------



## cda (May 8, 2014)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> The plastic cover must be removed by the installer as per NFPA 13, 8.3.1.5.1 , 2010 ED


Just kind of wondering what would happen under fire conditions.

I find them in place sometimes months after a system has been blessed

Normally som obscure place


----------



## steveray (May 9, 2014)

Kinda like the leftover tin foil from the painter......


----------



## RBK (May 9, 2014)

I haven't seen any fire testing, but I have seen them in a fire.  I had a fire at a project under construction a few years ago.  It was a wood framed apartment building with CPVC piping.  The sprinklers were installed, and most systems were live.  The first floor had drywall, and the caps had been removed from the sprinklers.  The 2nd floor had drywall, but the caps were still on the sprinklers.  The 3rd floor was partially drywalled, and the 4th floor had no drywall, with caps on all the sprinklers.

On the 1st floor, there was very little damage.  On the 2nd floor, if the fire reached the sprinkler, the cap popped off and there wasn't much more damage than on the 1st floor.  On the 3rd floor, the caps popped off if there was drywall.  Without drywall, about half of the caps popped off.  On the 4th floor, most of the caps didn't come off, but we think that the fire burned through the supply main near the riser first, so there was no water pressure by the time the fire reach most of the sprinklers.

There was a lot of charred piping, but not much was burned through.  The heads where the cap didn't come off all had a red bulb of melted plastic around the head.


----------



## peach (May 11, 2014)

a good final inspection should ensure the sprinkler head protection is removed; same with fire alarms - I've seen the "shower caps" still in place in electrical rooms (and I wasn't there to inspect the electrical room.. just the new circuits).. had the building engineer remove them.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (May 11, 2014)

When I see plastic covers on the sprinklers I know the installers have no clue what they are doing. I will usually will find other things wrong. Or a plumber did the install, really start to look for things wrong. They love to put upright sprinklers perpendicular to the pipe instead parallel as required by NFPA 13 to prevent pipe shadow.


----------

